# Buns March On!



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2009)

[align=center]







*Are you no good at photo shop? *
* Are you feeling left out of the Photo Phile Logo competition? *
* Are your fingers aching to be on the trigger of that camera taking GREEN photos?*
* Well, we want another RO Calendar for 2010!!!*
* We can't do that without awesome St. Patty's photos for March!*

* SO! Get out those cameras! *
* Bring out the GREEN!*
* Dress up those Bunnies!*
*



*
* Post your photos in this thread!*

* Although it just passed, you can also get the buns in a Mardi Gras Mood, as well!*
*



*


* This contest is going to run AT THE SAME TIME as the Logo Contest*

* You have until March 15 to post your Buns March On! photos in this thread.*

* Everyone will vote on March 16, and we will honor the winners on St. Patty's Day!*

* Only one photo per bun, per household.*

* We will have a Grand Champion, 1st Runner Up, 2nd Runner Up, 3 Honorable Mentions and MANY Awesome Participants!*

* Winners have the chance to be featured in future RO Calendars!!!!*
[/align]


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool i am dooing this one!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 28, 2009)

same!!!!!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, sounds great and I missed the Valentine's one. I'll hop to it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 1, 2009)

Awww I LOVE that you used the picture of Dotters as the advertisement! Thank you! 

I shall have to get them buns on the grass and take some pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll start. Here's Hazel's St. Pat's picture:






:clover::clover::clover: Happy St. Patrick's Day! :clover::clover::clover:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww soooo cute! Excellent start to the contest! :bunnydance:


----------



## Numbat (Mar 3, 2009)

Great entry! It's a pity we're in drought! No green grass here!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 3, 2009)

ha ha lol.
i had to laugh.... your in drough..
we have a severe weather waring this week... for rain......
its rainig now..


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 3, 2009)

Whoah! Look at the green! :great::clover::clover::clover:

It is about 4 degrees Fahrenheit here this AM (US - upstate NY). One more cup of hot tea and I am off to the barn. 

Denise


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know, both my kids chose to go to college in upstate NY. Talk about different worlds, LOL.
Here, we're still in a 3-year drought, this winter again has been too warm and dry, although we finally got a few big storm systems over. So now there's talk of floods some places. :dunno


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 3, 2009)

Since we can also do a Madegra theme(since its hard to find grass out here in AZ I want to enter this picture of Sebastian


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry but what is madegra?


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry my spelling isnt the greatest its Mardi Gras


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 3, 2009)

Mardi Gras  Fat Tuesday, Catholic celebration before Lent


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, grass, Gras, what's the difference. LOL


----------



## Numbat (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh we call it Shrove Tuesday here! Um, but what's that got to do with a mask? Sebastian looks very cute btw!


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 4, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Oh we call it Shrove Tuesday here! Um, but what's that got to do with a mask? Sebastian looks very cute btw!



Because it has a tie in with Mardi Gras  

Mardi Gras

You can learn more about it there 

Mardi Gras is basically a big festival where people dress up, put on masks and have a great time Thus why I placed the mask with the picture along with the beads Also I'll need to take a picture of the background since it comes from Mardi Gras in 1986(The year I was born) My mother had a big fascination with Mardi Gras and the Masks I guess you can say it kinda passed down to me. But you can learn more at the link or you can look it up on google


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 4, 2009)

ok i get it now


----------



## Suki (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sebastian is adorable!!! Very nice pic!

Kazumi wrote: *


> Since we can also do a Madegra theme(since its hard to find grass out here in AZ I want to enter this picture of Sebastian


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2009)

Sebastian is precious!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 4, 2009)

So THAT'S what mardi gras is! I thought it was some festival for topless women :S.

Such cute pictures


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Ceara wrote: *


> So THAT'S what mardi gras is! I thought it was some festival for topless women.


... it pretty much is! lol That's what most a lot of non-religious people associate it with (like me!). :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Ceara wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So THAT'S what mardi gras is! I thought it was some festival for topless women.
> ...


:shock:I've never heard that before! lol.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 4, 2009)

Oooh, great pics so far! I really like all the green in yoru entry, Hazel-Mom.  Very, very green! 
I also like the idea of a Mard-gras pics as well!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to actually make a hat for Inky but just in case I don't, here's his St. Pat's pic!  (Tug might enter one too if that's alright)


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 6, 2009)

soooo CUTE!!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry!! Is it alright if someone changes my entry to this (unless you think it's worse, it's a little different). Thanks and sorry for changing!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2009)

We celebrate St. Patrick's day here (obviously) but this country is a catholic country and I have never heard of Mardi Gra, weird.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Fat Tuesday? I think that's the other name it is called. In the UK, Ireland, Canada, New Zealand, and Australia, it is called Shrove Tuesday.

So, Mardi Gras = Fat Tuesday = Shrove Tuesday
Us Americans tend to take things one step further, I guess... :?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_tuesday


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm planning on taking Elf out into the clover tomorrow morning.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> So, Mardi Gras = Fat Tuesday = Shrove Tuesday


Isn't Shrove Tuesday the day before catholics start lent (usually eat pancakes). My dad said apparently catholics don't like Mardi Gras which is a festival for mostly gay people?

 Looking forward to Elf's pic!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 7, 2009)

Another name in Europe is Carnival. It's a big party in Germany and in Belgium (where I used to live)
And um, I don't think it's just for Gay people... I think Catholics just don't like it because it's a festival of "excesses" and indulgence:
Lots of drinking (mainly alcohol), lots of eating (back in the old times, people had to eat up all their meat and other spoilables that they were not allowed to eat in Lent). And lots of... well, you know... scantily clad people (at least where it's warm, like in New Orleans, LOL. We always used to have to bundle up well where I lived )


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope, that's just Pride Fest (for gays)  Mardi Gras is like a giant, drunken party with lots of flashing... :shock:Never been there, don't really want to. 

It's for the "Catholics" or people who like to party. I think most Catholics just eat something they really like before doing the whole lent thing. 


I'm not Catholic (or Christian or anything), so I have no clue. 

I do plan on posting a picture! I promise! >.<


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm Catholic - Fat Tuesday is the day before Lent (Ash Wednesday) begins and we have NO problem with Mardi Gras. We actually had little celebrations in the kids' Catholic School.

Lent lasts until Easter (40 days) and you fast on certain days, eat no meat on Fridays and give up things as a sacrifice for Jesus' suffering...... so Fat Tuesday you are to eat all you can!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, same here. Well, I was Catholic, at least .
But we too had our little Carnival parties at school, mainly the dressing up and having fun, and eating good stuff, of course.
I remember having to give up candy for Lent, one year... we were to bring our "weekly candy" to school, to drop off for the"poor children in Africa" or something like that  But we did have a lot of candy and cookies at the Carnival Party


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, here (if I'm talking about the right day) it's called Pancake Tuesday, your supposed to use up all the sweet stuff in your house and make pancakes with it.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> We celebrate St. Patrick's day here (obviously) but this country is a *catholic *country and I have never heard of Mardi Gra, weird.


most on the south is. more protestants in my town.....



i have never hared of it etither lol


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh, here (if I'm talking about the right day) it's called Pancake Tuesday, your supposed to use up all the sweet stuff in your house and make pancakes with it.


thats what i call it...


----------



## Numbat (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh, here (if I'm talking about the right day) it's called Pancake Tuesday, your supposed to use up all the sweet stuff in your house and make pancakes with it.


Yeah that's what we do here too except the Catholics call it Shrove Tuesday. Businesses have started advertising it as Pancake Tuesday to make money from non-catholics too.


----------



## bransworld (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my entry for Weezy. I will have one coming for Whinny later on...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's Buttercup.







Susan


----------



## bransworld (Mar 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, Wheezy is so cute. 

Now do you have *green* beer in those cups?

Susan


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 11, 2009)

:biggrin2:Here is mine:

Lover_Of_Lopz's Summer&Keebler


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm cheating a bit - the photo was taken last year but discarded in favor of Zeus' "pot" picture...hope it is ok to enter it now..


----------



## Numbat (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow everyone!

Lover_Of_Lopz, how do you get that shimmering writing? It's cool!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 12, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Wow everyone!
> 
> Lover_Of_Lopz, how do you get that shimmering writing? It's cool!


I got it of of photo bucket


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm cheating a bit - the photo was taken last year but discarded in favor of Zeus' "pot" picture...hope it is ok to enter it now..


Peg that picture is awesome!

This reminds me as well, Steve turned our over our RO calendar in the kitchen the other day to March (a couple of days late lol) and looked at Zeus's 'pot of gold' picture- and he loved it! He thought it was hillarious!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

I would do some pics, but I can't afford to go out and but some Paddy's day stuff


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote*


> Peg that picture is awesome!
> 
> This reminds me as well, Steve turned our over our RO calendar in the kitchen the other day to March (a couple of days late lol) and looked at Zeus's 'pot of gold' picture- and he loved it! He thought it was hillarious!


Aw thanks....I appreciate that. There is a story behind that picture...

I was in Walmart in the baby section and saw the potty and thought it would be a funny idea - so I called Zin to get her opinion on it. I actually wanted her to talk me out of it...but she laughed so hard - I decided to try it.

I bought the potty - walked in the door and told Art, "Zin's making me do this...".

Of course he knew me well enough to know it was MY idea....

For those who are wondering what the picture is - it is _NOT_ an entry in this year's contest...but here it is...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I would do some pics, but I can't afford to go out and but some Paddy's day stuff


I can't afford that either - so I'm working with some older pictures to try and put Paddy's day stuff (words, etc) with them...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm I might try that


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

That "pot of gold" picture is to die for! 
:laugh:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That "pot of gold" picture is to die for!
> :laugh:


Thanks - I'm glad someone else likes my stupid sense of humor.

In my blog - I shared earlier this week the picture that goes with it - it's Miss Bea with a basket of golden eggs....saying how Zeus will NEVER get his gold now...

The funny thing is - I took that picture shortly after getting Zeus so he was still nervous around me - aka "cooperative".

Now? Ha ha ha. Yeah...right. He knows I'm a sucker and he'd be off the table in a heartbeat...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 12, 2009)

Elf Entry:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG Elfy! She's so cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my "Little Irish Daisy Mae"






Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you think that Daisy wonders why she gets dressed up and the flashy thing goes off? LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Do you think that Daisy wonders why she gets dressed up and the flashy thing goes off? LOL!


Probably not! She knows she'll probably get a "spa day" out of it! That rabbit is more fortunate than I am!  I love it! It's adorable!


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Mar 14, 2009)

Gilbert & Sullivan:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

Entries are now CLOSED!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 16, 2009)

*pouts* I didn't have extra time for a photo shoot.


----------

